# Fixing own label with metal rivets instead of sewing



## f8ckstar (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi folks!

I am looking for a little advice, I am making my own t shirts and want to attach my own labels after finding some cool t shirts that are unbranded.

I dont want the hassle of sewing them in myself and wondered if it is possible to attach the label using metal rivets/attachments. 

Does anybody use them or do you think that it may cause an irritation to the neck? If you do use them what equipment do you use and any recommended suppliers (US & UK).

Thanks in advance for any replies.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Progeny (Jul 28, 2007)

I have used rivets to attach a label on the front of a t-shirt, the problem is the label has to be quite thick material to stop it from shrinking and twisting up. I have used an adhesive web to stick the label/patch on first then rivets. It holds up ok but it takes too long really to bother.

The other option is to use garment vinyl for the label and use hotfix nailheads to make it look like its riveted on. 

Lee


----------

